# Sungrazer 777 ?



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

Cant find much info on it. Anyone have any experience with it? What kind of yield? I have 10 acres I would like to plant but need a little more info. $175 acre is a lot of $.


----------



## GeneticSeed (Jan 30, 2014)

Go to this link this can help you.

https://www.geneticseed.com/comm_viewproduct.aspx?ID=272

Picture is Sungrazer 777 planted by Jason Diedric

Guys this is great grass.

RP


----------

